# Grass mat or grass powder?



## Roblox84 (Jun 1, 2017)

What is more kid friendly the grass mat or shake on grass? I'm thinking the shake on stuff might be better because you can touch spots easier in case something gets dropped on the table?


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Grass mat, 100%. It is surprisingly resilient and if a spot becomes torn, a dab of white glue or a piece of upside-down tape underneath and fixed,


----------



## Roblox84 (Jun 1, 2017)

Nikola said:


> Grass mat, 100%. It is surprisingly resilient and if a spot becomes torn, a dab of white glue or a piece of upside-down tape underneath and fixed,


Ok, I'll check hobby lobby. I think they have some 4x8 pieces for cheap with coupon.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

We used outdoor grass mats from HD on all three os the Grandson's layouts and on the Christmas layout.

I used shaker turf on my layout where kids will not be playing on it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nikola said:


> Grass mat, 100%. It is surprisingly resilient and if a spot becomes torn, a dab of white glue or a piece of upside-down tape underneath and fixed,


Yeah, of you can even apply glue and sprinkle some of the other on it in places (if it gets worn, or just to indicate a different type of 'vegetation." 

Grass mat really is the way to go for a kid's layout.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Many years ago when I was a younster I had a 4x8 HO layout and used a grass mat. I thought it was so cool looking.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. While the powder (actually called ground foam, because that's usually what it is), and especially static grass flocking, is much more realistic, it takes a while to lay down, and takes a while to dry to the point where a child can go near it. With a grass mat, you peel off the backing (or add glue, on some older versions), slap it down, and you're done. And, as others have said, easier to repair.

Outdoor carpet works fine too, although it's a little too coarse for my taste (both visually and to the touch).


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

1/ NAJ - those grass mat layouts are very cool! Never thought of that.

2/ My Layout originally started with a Life-Like grass mat. But after decades of storage, the adhesive dried out, and virtually all the grass came loose! Had to start over again, and so decided to use shaker stuff. I managed to vacuum up and save a lot of the old mat grass, and re-applied it in certain areas as a darker contrast to the green-yellow Noch grass.


----------



## Roblox84 (Jun 1, 2017)

NAJ said:


> We used outdoor grass mats from HD on all three os the Grandson's layouts and on the Christmas layout.
> 
> I used shaker turf on my layout where kids will not be playing on it.
> 
> ...


That mat really works with that layout, i like it.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

LostInHoboken said:


> 1/ NAJ - those grass mat layouts are very cool! Never thought of that.
> 
> 2/ My Layout originally started with a Life-Like grass mat. But after decades of storage, the adhesive dried out, and virtually all the grass came loose! Had to start over again, and so decided to use shaker stuff. I managed to vacuum up and save a lot of the old mat grass, and re-applied it in certain areas as a darker contrast to the green-yellow Noch grass.





Roblox84 said:


> That mat really works with that layout, i like it.


Very glad you guys like it, however...
I cannot take credit for that, it was my Daughter In Law's idea when I was getting ready to do Cooper's layout and it was going to be stored under his bed.
When Sammy and Tucker saw Coopers finished layout they asked me if I could do their layouts like Coopers so I did and then I used what was left over on our Christmas layout since most of the Glued Ground Cover fell off in storage during the year and was not suitable for people standing on the platform to decorate the tree and put derailed trains back on the track.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Grass mats are cool too!*

It is my opinion,everyone has access to saw dust?
Eh?
So now, is a good time too teach your children to try to be a little thrifty?
I would think?(In my honest opinion). This being said that... Model railroading is and can be somewhat costly!
And cost's can and do add up quickly!...
So,It's a good/smart choice,too try to save a Little bit of money when ever it's possible? (I myself went with the do it yourself route.) (In my opinion.)...
(So. I obtained my sawdust from the family work shop,my Dad created in his/(our basement).
The water colored dyed; (Saw dust method),with the application of white glue; adhering method. It's holding up just fine! Up to this day even! 
For the young ones though... A grass mat on a flat surface should be just fine. It certainly was for me!(some ~40+ years ago)! And that was Lionel "O"gauge.I'm sure your having a grand old time bonding with your children!
Model railroading is a ah-some hobby! Eh?
:hah: Have fun while you can!
Sadly.Dear, old dad has past 
Have some fun while you can!
Regard's,
tr1


----------

